# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo at New York City's Javits Convention Center

## Brian_Krassenstein

Last April, the 3DPrint.com team attended their first Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo at New York City's Javits Convention Center. This year's conference is coming up April 15-17, and the MecklerMedia event is looking to be potentially the largest 3D printing event the company has held yet, as it is part of the larger 3D Print Week New York, which will include further happenings such as the 3D Print Design Show, featuring art, fashion, and more. Speakers are lined up from big names in the 3D printing space, with MakerBot CEO Jenny Lawton delivering the keynote. We should see a large program covering the latest developments and news on more established trends, and 3DPrint.com will be there to see it all -- to cover the event and as a co-producer. Stop by our booth and say hi! You can get 10% off your attendance using our "3DPRINT" promo code when checking out, too! Find out more details about Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo: http://3dprint.com/42210/inside-3d-printing-nyc-2015/


Below is a photo of Terry Wohlers, who will be appearing again this year, speaking at the 2014 Conference:

----------

